# New Tiguan made is 33 miles before going back to the dealer



## appleman (Jul 8, 2003)

Picked up my wife's new Tig yesterday and was promptly greeted by a CEL indicating an error with the intake manifold tumble valve. Dealer says its a solenoid valve and can be changed without much effort. Still think it's insane that a new car has a problem so early on. Anyone else had problems so soon after delivery??


----------



## jpik (Sep 11, 2017)

My wife's Alltrack went back in after 1 rain storm 4 days after purchase, Sunroof leak destroyed entire headliner and shade. Sat at the dealer for 6 weeks until various shipping errors of parts and issues were fixed. Obviously they gave her a loaner, but they also paid her first 3 car payments. As it got closer to 8 weeks I was planning to try and get the VW extended warranty kicked in.


----------



## appleman (Jul 8, 2003)

Wow that's brutal. Hope all is well now. For my car, the dealer called over the weekend and told me they now need to order intake manifold gaskets. Hope to have the car back in the next few days.


----------



## appleman (Jul 8, 2003)

just to update this, dealer ended up putting me in a new tiguan. Same exact spec. This one has 1000 miles on it now and has the dreaded b pillar rattle.


----------



## HokieScott (May 12, 2018)

Wait.. you had a 33 miles on a Tiguan, and the gave you a new car with 1000 on it? 
Anyways.. at least you don't have sunroof issues.. I am fighting for a new car myself... they are having to replace the entire roof of my car.


----------



## appleman (Jul 8, 2003)

No they gave me a brand new one. It has 1k miles on it that I’ve put on


----------



## lucky13rme (Dec 29, 2017)

My 1st one (S trim) didn't even make it 24 hours before EPC light came on, and vehicle was put in to limp mode and rev limited to 3000 rpms. Of course dealer couldn't duplicate problem initially, and they replaced an engine control valve solenoid, which did nothing. They ended up dropping the oil pan and found metal shavings. It needed a new engine. Dealer and VWoA ended up taking care of me and I got upgraded to an SE I picked out on the lot for essentially the same cost. I had a loaner for about 2 weeks while i waited on initially diagnosis and buyback process. I've had the new one now for about 4300 miles and zero issues.


----------



## appleman (Jul 8, 2003)

thats awesome! Glad to hear about the upgrade.


----------



## HokieScott (May 12, 2018)

I have to figure out what to do now. Sunroof issues (wouldn't close) and a leak at the dealer with all the storms that came through in this area (Act of God I am told) How did you get the dealer to give you a new one? 
I am only told I can do trade and get trade-in value for it.


----------



## appleman (Jul 8, 2003)

my first one wasn't titled in my name. That's how the dealer was able to do the swap. If I was you I would contact your state's financial service group, or consumer protection people.


----------



## porsche911sc (Jan 31, 2018)

Have you talked to VW Customer Care?



appleman said:


> my first one wasn't titled in my name. That's how the dealer was able to do the swap. If I was you I would contact your state's financial service group, or consumer protection people.


----------



## HokieScott (May 12, 2018)

I have talked to Customer care. a "replacement" isn't on the table at the moment. Even though its has been sitting for 3 weeks. We will be in the 4th before the "estimated" time for the parts to arrive. 
Plus local VW dealer is not even fixing it. They also have to wait for the sub-let to have an opening to work it in to replace things. (Using non-vw guys, and I worry that being sublet and not being VW, it will void the warranty on that part and only have the sub-lets for 12/12000 on the sunroof now.) Plus having the pillars, headliner and etc taken out.. rattles will almost be 100% sure, and warranty book says "wear/tear" rattles are not covered.

I basically going to have a car that will sound like 40,000+ miles after this is done.


----------



## porsche911sc (Jan 31, 2018)

Sounds like structural issue that NHTSA could assist with. 



HokieScott said:


> I have talked to Customer care. a "replacement" isn't on the table at the moment. Even though its has been sitting for 3 weeks. We will be in the 4th before the "estimated" time for the parts to arrive.
> Plus local VW dealer is not even fixing it. They also have to wait for the sub-let to have an opening to work it in to replace things. (Using non-vw guys, and I worry that being sublet and not being VW, it will void the warranty on that part and only have the sub-lets for 12/12000 on the sunroof now.) Plus having the pillars, headliner and etc taken out.. rattles will almost be 100% sure, and warranty book says "wear/tear" rattles are not covered.
> 
> I basically going to have a car that will sound like 40,000+ miles after this is done.


----------



## HokieScott (May 12, 2018)

How will the NHTSA help with a sunroof frame? Its not a vital structure part and when they will just say "don't open it" as a solution to the problem.

Just like the rattles, doesn't seem to be any urgency to fix that.


----------



## porsche911sc (Jan 31, 2018)

the entire roof is one structure. incl the sunroof frame. I am not saying that they will assist you or that its worth the 3 minutes it takes to file a complaint but at the very least they usually offer to call VW Customer Care on your behalf which gets their attention. there are other complaints that are questionable, and there are recalls on this car that arent really safety related that they are driving... i havent been notified on any of the recalls BTW. 



HokieScott said:


> How will the NHTSA help with a sunroof frame? Its not a vital structure part and when they will just say "don't open it" as a solution to the problem.
> 
> Just like the rattles, doesn't seem to be any urgency to fix that.


----------



## cahrens (Jun 5, 2018)

lucky13rme said:


> My 1st one (S trim) didn't even make it 24 hours before EPC light came on, and vehicle was put in to limp mode and rev limited to 3000 rpms. Of course dealer couldn't duplicate problem initially, and they replaced an engine control valve solenoid, which did nothing. They ended up dropping the oil pan and found metal shavings. It needed a new engine. Dealer and VWoA ended up taking care of me and I got upgraded to an SE I picked out on the lot for essentially the same cost. I had a loaner for about 2 weeks while i waited on initially diagnosis and buyback process. I've had the new one now for about 4300 miles and zero issues.


That sounds like fun. My EPC light came on within four days of taking delivery of the vehicle. Then again the next day. The dealer had it over the weekend, but couldn't reproduce it. So I have it back now. I guess it's up to me to reproduce the problem and limp the car back to the dealership at 40mph with the light on, again. How many times did you have to reproduce the problem before they actually dropped the oil pan?


----------



## HokieScott (May 12, 2018)

Mine made it just 8 miles since the last repair. Once again I am starting to think every single Tiguan has issues. I honestly have yet to hear of anyone say "I haven't had an issue yet" 

I made the 6th trip since March 30th to the Dealer to have something fixed.


----------



## JSWTDI09 (Feb 22, 2009)

HokieScott said:


> I honestly have yet to hear of anyone say "I haven't had an issue yet"


My Tiguan is over 8 months old and it has over 7000 miles on it and it has not seen the dealer's lot since the day I bought it. I can honestly say: "I haven't had an issue yet". Now you have heard of someone saying this. My Tiguan has behaved perfectly since the day I bought it. (knock wood)

The problem with internet forums is that people usually only post about their problems. Therefore, reading these forums makes you believe that all cars have problems. People who have had no problems do not post until asked (like now).

Have Fun!

Don


----------



## cahrens (Jun 5, 2018)

JSWTDI09 said:


> My Tiguan is over 8 months old and it has over 7000 miles on it and it has not seen the dealer's lot since the day I bought it. I can honestly say: "I haven't had an issue yet". Now you have heard of someone saying this. My Tiguan has behaved perfectly since the day I bought it. (knock wood)
> 
> The problem with internet forums is that people usually only post about their problems. Therefore, reading these forums makes you believe that all cars have problems. People who have had no problems do not post until asked (like now).
> 
> ...


Haha. You jinxed it. You'll probably be stranded in the middle of the desert tomorrow. j/k

I just noticed you put on there that you have a white Tiguan with no sunroof because you live in the desert. I'm in coastal southern California where it hardly ever gets above 80. My previous car was white. I didn't even run the a/c most of the time. I went a little east this weekend. My Tiguan is dark gray. It was about 87 degrees in Escondido, and I had to run the a/c on full blast to keep to car comfortable. I'm not sure if it's because of the darker color on the Tiguan or if the Tiguan's a/c just isn't powerful enough to keep up with the heat. Do you have to run the a/c on full blast? Do you feel like it's adequate?


----------



## i_am_sam_i_am (Nov 2, 2017)

Off topic and not intending to hijack this thread, but to comment...



cahrens said:


> I just noticed you put on there that you have a white Tiguan with no sunroof because you live in the desert. I'm in coastal southern California where it hardly ever gets above 80. My previous car was white. I didn't even run the a/c most of the time. I went a little east this weekend. My Tiguan is dark gray. It was about 87 degrees in Escondido, and I had to run the a/c on full blast to keep to car comfortable. I'm not sure if it's because of the darker color on the Tiguan or if the Tiguan's a/c just isn't powerful enough to keep up with the heat. Do you have to run the a/c on full blast? Do you feel like it's adequate?


I'm in an area of So Cal that gets a bit warmer than the coast (nearly 90° this past weekend), and the AC for me has been perfectly fine. My sunroof headliner shade stays open most of the time while I drive and the climate control stays at a comfortable 72° without having to really work hard unless I've been parked in the sun for a few hours. Even then, it cools down the interior quick enough to not hear it running after a couple of minutes.


----------



## OZ.IN.USA (Jan 29, 2011)

HokieScott said:


> Mine made it just 8 miles since the last repair. Once again I am starting to think every single Tiguan has issues. *I honestly have yet to hear of anyone say "I haven't had an issue yet" *
> 
> I made the 6th trip since March 30th to the Dealer to have something fixed.


So you've heard from nearly 10,000 people?


----------



## lucky13rme (Dec 29, 2017)

cahrens said:


> That sounds like fun. My EPC light came on within four days of taking delivery of the vehicle. Then again the next day. The dealer had it over the weekend, but couldn't reproduce it. So I have it back now. I guess it's up to me to reproduce the problem and limp the car back to the dealership at 40mph with the light on, again. How many times did you have to reproduce the problem before they actually dropped the oil pan?


I only brought it in the one time. They couldnt reproduce the problem, so they asked to keep it overnight to try and see if the problem would show up with a could start. They couldnt reproduce it then either. At some point they called VW of America, they advised replacing some engine control valve because if it was faulty it could of produced the same symtoms my car had. That didnt work either and VWoA apparently suggested they drop the oil pan.


----------



## appleman (Jul 8, 2003)

OZ.IN.USA said:


> So you've heard from nearly 10,000 people?



A very well thought out and supportive comment. Thanks!


----------



## cahrens (Jun 5, 2018)

lucky13rme said:


> I only brought it in the one time. They couldnt reproduce the problem, so they asked to keep it overnight to try and see if the problem would show up with a could start. They couldnt reproduce it then either. At some point they called VW of America, they advised replacing some engine control valve because if it was faulty it could of produced the same symtoms my car had. That didnt work either and VWoA apparently suggested they drop the oil pan.


Thanks for taking the time to reply. I was actually hoping that the EPC light came on yesterday at 4pm after work, but it didn't. Maybe it will go on today at 4pm. Hopefully, it won't ever come back on, and my anxiety will slowly go away. I'm only leasing this car, and it's got like a six year warranty, so I'm not really concerned about long term engine problems. I just don't want it to break down in the most inconvenient time.


----------



## GavinD (Jun 19, 2014)

HokieScott said:


> Mine made it just 8 miles since the last repair. Once again I am starting to think every single Tiguan has issues. I honestly have yet to hear of anyone say "I haven't had an issue yet"
> 
> I made the 6th trip since March 30th to the Dealer to have something fixed.


Allow me to be your first (EDIT: second). Ahem... *I haven't had an issue.*

We have about 5000 miles on our SEL 4Mo, and so far we have experienced no leaks, no vibrations, no rattles (aside from a couple noisy child seats), no weird noises, no breakdowns, no broken parts, no poor fuel economy, no excessive washer fluid consumption, and aside from figuring out a few electronic quirks (like the trick to getting the driver profile to change with the key), no issues.

Quite the opposite, actually. My wife loves driving it. Her last tank she got 31.4mpg (hand calc). I've loaded it full, driven it hard, played around with the settings, explored the vehicle... I'm quite satisfied with it.

I'm sorry you got a lemon, but you got a lemon. One lemon does not make every VW dealership an orchard.


----------



## JSWTDI09 (Feb 22, 2009)

GavinD said:


> Allow me to be your first. Ahem... *I haven't had an issue.*
> 
> We have about 5000 miles on our SEL 4Mo, and so far we have experienced no leaks, no vibrations, no rattles (aside from a couple noisy child seats), no weird noises, no breakdowns, no broken parts, no poor fuel economy, no excessive washer fluid consumption, and aside from figuring out a few electronic quirks (like the trick to getting the driver profile to change with the key), no issues.
> 
> ...



See post #18 above. You are not the first.
However, I do agree.

Have Fun!

Don


----------



## GavinD (Jun 19, 2014)

JSWTDI09 said:


> See post #18 above. You are not the first.
> However, I do agree.
> 
> Have Fun!
> ...


Aw dangit. Glossed right over it...


----------



## okydokey (Apr 22, 2018)

*Engine issue*

Wife's had about 33 miles also before it started running rough. Start/Stop was psycho. 
Had her check the gas cap - was tight.
Took it in and it was the oil cap. Someone had checked the oil level before we picked it up and did not lock it down. Sucked in atmosphere and messed up the engine computer.
One click and all was good.


----------



## exsaabguy (Mar 25, 2009)

*Same here.*



JSWTDI09 said:


> My Tiguan is over 8 months old and it has over 7000 miles on it and it has not seen the dealer's lot since the day I bought it. I can honestly say: "I haven't had an issue yet". Now you have heard of someone saying this. My Tiguan has behaved perfectly since the day I bought it. (knock wood)
> 
> The problem with internet forums is that people usually only post about their problems. Therefore, reading these forums makes you believe that all cars have problems. People who have had no problems do not post until asked (like now).
> 
> ...


My 2018 Tiguan (SEL Premium) turns one year old on Tuesday. I haven't had a single problem with it. It only has 5400 miles on it. Had it at the dealer yesterday for a look over and oil change- all was fine. 

I agree with the idea that people will post here more if they have problems- looking for answers, venting, etc. Over the past twelve months, I've really had nothing to post about. The car does what it is supposed to do. All the bells and whistles have done their job- the crash avoidance system definitely saving me from almost rear-ending another car; and being immensely helpful backing out of parking spots.

This is my fourth VW (two Jettas and Tiguan before this one) and I've never had any sort of problem with any of them.


----------

